# Hexagon Aquariums- The Good, Bad and the Ugly



## Rachel

I realize lighting a hex is a challenge.

However, aside from lighting, what are the pros and cons of a 30-70gal Hexagon tank?

-Anyone have any direct experience with them? If so, please share.

-I'm not a big fan of seeing/dealing with the silicone. Anyone tried acrylic?


----------



## TAB

light hexs is a cake walk ( I have one) single ME pendent and your done.

aqua scaping them is very hard. 

my older beveled glass tank has so little silcone all you really see is the glass edge.

I don't like acrylic tanks. to easy to scratch.


----------



## Diana K

Mine has leaked several times. I have given up on it as an aquarium, and have it running now with about 8" maximum of water as a paludarium. 
Awkward for fish- fish tend to swim horizontally, not up and down. 
Poor surface area for gas exchange (may be good for CO2, but low oxygen is bad for fish)

Best fish I kept in mine were a mated pair of Angels.


----------



## Grillmasterp

Rachel said:


> I realize lighting a hex is a challenge.
> 
> However, aside from lighting, what are the pros and cons of a 30-70gal Hexagon tank?
> 
> -Anyone have any direct experience with them? If so, please share.


Small foot print -takes up less floor space but also offers less SA for planting

The depth of the hex tanks often make them difficult to scape


----------



## northtexasfossilguy

I used a sunpod 24" for my 30 gallon hex, which was my first tank. 

I would say the challenges depend on if its in a corner or if you want a 3d approach as a walk around. You also get some skew of the viewing angle, so it is best to align the corners to places where you will be stationary so that this effect is less evident. (It is like holding a mirror at an angle to a mirror and you get the repeat picture... except this is on the inside of your tank) You might use mirrors to increase the depth and play with the angles if you are in a corner, I'm thinking about it.

I think the angles are one reason these are never in competitions, because they are not very photogenic due to the distortion caused by the glass being at obtuse angles.

Depth is another challenge, I would suggest strongly by experience that you use a 250 w metal halide (moonlights optional, but they look awesome!), I used a 150w sunpod and its bright enough, but I use floating plants which obscure a little of the light, causing some slow growth. Be sure that your plants have CO2 also, I think the smaller surface area is a downside, so as I said from experience, do the DIY or expensive CO2 injection, its worth it.

The cool thing is that you can play with the levels, as it is deeper than most small tanks, and what I did was buy some corydoras for the bottom, and some rasboras for the top, I also have one blue ram in there and he is probably the star of that tank. I have several kinds of plants in there and some tall driftwood. Shrimps and snails, and all sorts of other things.


----------



## hex45

I used to have a 45 gal hex tank and had issues with lighting. I have less space now and recently got a 30 gal hex. Any suggestions? I've yet to set it up.


----------

